# New



## Eloi (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't know why I created it because I just a normal (dump) guy that took the MBTI test in many different sites and in many different times and I always got INTP...though I am not sure I'm a INTP or one of the others 7 I's types.

Anyway, my name is Lucas D'Anglorri Carraio Los Angeles Pasqualé Dermort Byron, I'm very serious toward my name and make everyone say every single letter of it, but I think I like this place then you can call me Lucas (hi, Lucas) or Eloi.

So, is a beautiful day, isn't it?


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome Lucas D'Anglorri Carraio Los Angeles Pasqualé Dermort Byron,

It is a beautiful day. Welcome to the boards.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome. If I don't call you by your full name, it is only because I have a bad memory for names even when they aren't ridiculously complex. I can remember Eloi, though. roud:


----------



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Eloi, impressive name! :wink:
Welcome to personality cafe!


----------



## Eloi (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the greetings! 

But as I think everyone who use/used (even for 2 seconds) Internet in their life is 2x smarter than the normal people I should have created a better fake name...

The real one is Lucas Mendes Costa, a Portuguese name..


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome, that's a long name, haha.
 Hope you enjoy it here.

Oh, your name is Portuguese? Cool  
I'm half Portuguese, although you couldn't tell if you saw a picture of me.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

Welcome..uh Lucas.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

The real fake name?


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Gday Lucky


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hello, and Welcome to the forum.

Luca.*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

*curtsies with a flourish* 

Welcome. :tongue:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

*swoon* 
*sigh*


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Eloi! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a good time here!roud:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Eloi said:


> I don't know why I created it because I just a normal (dump) guy that took the MBTI test in many different sites and in many different times and I always got INTP...though I am not sure I'm a INTP or one of the others 7 I's types.
> 
> Anyway, my name is Lucas D'Anglorri Carraio Los Angeles Pasqualé Dermort Byron, I'm very serious toward my name and make everyone say every single letter of it, but I think I like this place then you can call me Lucas (hi, Lucas) or Eloi.
> 
> So, is a beautiful day, isn't it?


I'm very serious about your name too, so I hope I get it right.

L as in Lance?
U as in Unitarian?
C as in Calypso?
A as in Addleheart?
S as in Shai Gar?

D as in Decon?
A as in Andywg?
N as in Nightwine?
G as in G0pheR?
L as in Llixgrib?
O as in Ogion?
R as in Rachelle?
R as in Rhino?
I as in Ikari T?

C as in CJay3113?
A as in ABright?
R as in Ramp?
R as in Ramp, again?
I as in I?
O as in Oni? 

L as in Lawliet?
O as in Octane?
S as in Snail?

A as in ArenaHomme?
N as in Numi?
G as in Gvsunde?
E as in EaRMO?
L as in Lala?
E as in Echo?
S as in Schwarzinexile?

P as in Prufrok?
A as in Arekka?
S as in Saxophone?
Q as in Quail?
U as in Universe?
A as in Alanna?
L as in Lala?
E as in Ephromm?

D as in David?
E as in Enigma?
R as in Res? :laughing:
M as in Mercury?
O as in Oasis?
N as in Narco?
T as in T-Guy?

B as in BDubs?
Y as in Yarn?
R as in Ruyr?
O as in Onyx?
N as in NephilimAzrael?

I'm also very bored. Welcome :happy:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Damn, Res...

Welcome to the coffee house. You'll find we're all mad here.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome ! :wink:


----------



## Dharma Ga (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi, and welcome Lucas


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow, that's so neat, Res! roud:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome Lucas D'Anglorri Carraio Los Angeles Pasqualé Dermort Byron, my name's FeedTheElephantsCocaine New Mexico Johnson TagLine Johno, but everyone just calls me Surreal 

Jeeziz Christ Fuckorz, call me by my real name :angry:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> Damn, Res...
> 
> Welcome to the coffee house. You'll find we're all mad here.


:laughing: Yay a reference to my made-world-famous-by-me "Welcome to the mad coffee party" welcome


----------

